# Flash and photoshop help.



## Silverlonewolf (Jan 8, 2008)

How to transfer all layers and stuff from Photoshop to flash 8?

Also how to control music in flash, like I just want it to play once not excessively. or worst, over lapping?:?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 8, 2008)

There is a video wiki, not sure if it covers everything but http://www.wikivid.com for a lot of programs.


----------



## pornthulhu (Mar 13, 2008)

Use flash's import function (CTRL+R), select your PSD and an import window should pop up where you can select which layers of the PSD flash is to import.
Check "place layers at original position" if you want them to make sense 

Advanced:
BTW: If you want to convert your stuff to vectors make sure you're using high res pixel-art paintings without any antialiasing or gradients (no smoothness so to speak, use pencil instead of brush etc).


----------



## Marji4x (Mar 17, 2008)

Make sure your audio is set to stream.  Click the frame where the audio starts then go to your properties box to set it to stream.  That should keep it from repeating.


----------

